# Fernsehkabel in mein Zimmer?



## ikatsfgf (19. Dezember 2003)

hallo erstmals..

Ich wohne in einem Einfamilienhaus und habe einen Telefonanschluss in meinem zimmer aber leider keinen Fernsehanschluss!
Mein zimmer ist im mittleren Stock.Im oberen und unteren stock hat es einen telefonanschluss und fernsehanschluss!
Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich genau machen muss also wie ich das kabel durch die wand vom oberen oder unteren in mein zimmer ziehen kann
Ich habe keinen bock auf einen Stromschlag und ein elektroniker oder was es auch immer braucht is mir zu teuer..

Ihr wäre euch sehr dankbar  wen ihr mir helfen könntet...


----------



## Ben Ben (19. Dezember 2003)

hmm und was für ein TV-Anschluss ist das?
Von der Sat-Schüssel auf dem Dach, einer "Hirschgeweihantenne" oder von einem Kabelanschluss?`
Bei beiden letzteren kannst du direkt ein Kabel am Hauptanschluss abzweigen und mit einem Loch in den entsprechenden Wänden das Kabel durchlegen.
Bei ner Schüssel ist das nicht ganz so einfach...


----------



## ikatsfgf (19. Dezember 2003)

also ich hab ne ganz normalen kabel anschluss steht TV drauf und links nebenan ist gleich telefonanschluss
Aber ich habe angst das ich da das ganze Haus auseinander nehme  wie soll ich das durch die wände ziehen?Hab so was noch nie gemacht.
Und beide TV anschlüsse in unserem Haus sind schon von 2 fernseher belgt macht das was aus?


----------



## Ben Ben (19. Dezember 2003)

da gibts Y-Kabel bzw stecker für. Wenn du keine Kabel legen willst, ich mein ich weiss ja nicht wieviele Wände du da durchkreuzen müsstest (und ein Kabel schmeisst man ja nicht einfach mal so in ein Zimmer sondern verlegt es auch ordentlich  ), könnte man auch über Funübertragung nachdenken...habe nur gesehen das Conrad irgendwas in der Richtung hatte, aber ob da nur der aktuelle Sender am Sendegerät oder was auch immer übertragen wird, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## ikatsfgf (19. Dezember 2003)

hmm ja ich denke wen ein telefonanschluss in mein Zimmer geht dan sollte das ja auch gehen vom weg her...aber wen der obere anschluss schon besetzt ist dan bracuh ich eine stecker oder was?Man das wird ja echt kompliziert..
Aber wen ich das ganze über funk mache ...hmm sicher sehr teuer und hab schon funk adsl da hab ich keinen bock auf funk total...  aber ich weis nicht muss ich dan die wand aufboren oder so oder stecker von der wand wegnehmenHab echt fast keine ahnung von so was


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Also ich hab schon diverse Funkübertragungsgeräte ausprobiert, bei mir scheinen die Wände zu dick zu sein, kommt immer nur mit Störungen an, und hunderte von Euros will ich auch nicht ausgeben, dann muss ich halt im Wozi fernsehen


----------



## ikatsfgf (19. Dezember 2003)

Wie nennt sich ein doppelstecker für den fernsehanschluss?weis das jemand..


----------



## Ben Ben (19. Dezember 2003)

ob der einen speziellen Namen hat weiss ich nicht aber ich würde einfach in einem gut sortierten Elektronik Handel o.ä. mal nach nem Y-Stecker bzw Verteilerstecker für Koax / Fernsehkabel fragen.


----------



## ikatsfgf (19. Dezember 2003)

na oke erstmals danke aber wen ich dan das zeugs hab muss ichs immernoch durch die wand ziehen, was ich ned kann...naja ich hole mir einfach mal nen borer und ne brechstange  ne aber ernsthaft ich weis wo die röhren durchgehen aber ich weis ned wo reinboren und wie das kabel durchziehen...!Diese information bräuchte ich noch ...........


----------



## ikatsfgf (19. Dezember 2003)

?


----------



## zeromancer (19. Dezember 2003)

Um mal die Sache mit dem Stromschlag aus der Welt zu schaffen: wenn Du nicht gerade aus Versehen eine Stromleitung in einer Wand anbohrst, dann passiert Dir nichts, jedenfalls nicht mit dem Fernsehkabel, denn das ist ein HF-Schwachstromkabel. Die Strome, die bei Berührung fließen, sind so gering, dass sie für Menschen nicht gefährlich sind (für Tiere schon eher).
Der Tip mit dem Y-Kabel ist schon gut, bedenke aber, dass Du das Signal mittels eines Verstärkers vor dem Y-Abzweig aufpeppelst, sonst kommt nichts mehr am Ende an.
Das Kabel musst Du nicht zwangsweise durch Wände verlegen. Hast Du Scheuerleisten? Teppichböden? In der Ritze zwischen Bodenbelag und Scheuerleiste kann man hervorragend Leitungen verstecken, wenn es keine daumendicken Brecher sind. Apropos Leitung: kauf bitte kein Billigkram aus dem Baumarkt sondern erkundige Dich nach einem guten Material im Elekrofachhandel. Beachten musst Du allerdings, dass es ein 75 Ohm Kabel sein muss, da Dir ansonsten der HF-Tuner Deiner TVs um die Ohren fliegt. Der Mensch im Fachhandel weiss aber, was Du brauchst


----------

